# Cultipacker Build Pics



## HardTimeFarmer

Here are some pics of a 4ft cultipacker me and my uncle put together a few weeks ago. I finally put it to some good use today after a much needed rain. I got the idea from the fellas over on the QDMA board. It worked pretty good, however I think there are a few minor glitches we need to work out, one being the way the wheels were mounted. We should have used rubber wheels but found these at the shop so used them instead. 
I used it to pack some peanuts and iron-clay peas, it seemed to cover the peas very well. I got the packer wheels at Agri-Supply Co, the bearings at Northern Tool, and somehow we were to find the axle at the shop, and we bought the square tubing.
I think it turned out well...


----------



## coastalredneck

looks good to me. I have actually been looking for one of those...may have settled for a used grain drill though. good luck


----------



## CAL

Good lookin packer and a super nice construction job as well.Thanks for showing it!


----------



## 56willysnut

How much you have in it so far?  That's an awesome idea!!


----------



## probe

*Cultipacker Store*

I found this site while searching for cultipackers 

http://cultipackerstore.com


----------



## woody10

if you dont mind telling us how much did you end up spending on this? by the way it looks great and seems to do a fine job


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

how much does it weigh??


----------



## probe

try the http://cultipackerstore.com


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Are you guys putting a "wear" sleeve between the cultipacker wheel and steel shaft?  If so, what did you use or where did you find them?

BTW, there must be a lot of guys building these things.  The AgSupply in Tifton only had (7) cultipacker wheels left today.


----------



## HardTimeFarmer

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Are you guys putting a "wear" sleeve between the cultipacker wheel and steel shaft?  If so, what did you use or where did you find them?
> 
> BTW, there must be a lot of guys building these things.  The AgSupply in Tifton only had (7) cultipacker wheels left today.



No, we did not put a bushing in between the wheels and the axle. We just slid them right on the axle shaft. We did however put one between the last wheel and the pillow-block bearing on each side to reduce play in the wheels.
Thanks for your interest,
Ryan(HTF)


----------



## Woodscrew

How heavy is it?


----------

